# sanbonani trades



## tedk (Jan 7, 2006)

just banked my sanbonani for 2007 [week 29 - red ] and very disappointed on what i see or not seeing. anyone else own there and what are your views. i find it strange that bearing in mind how few sanbonani weeks i see online, it should be as bad as it is.
                                look forward to anyone else comments
                                         ted


----------



## michelle (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes, I am surprised. Sanbonani is in the second most prime area, (i.e. after Cape Town). Week 29 is winter, but then surely the fact that it is red tells us it must be popular regardless of season? How big is your unit? Maybe supply/demand could be a problem... there are quite a lot of t/s in this area. However, my parents go to this area at least once a year, they they always feel it is pretty full.

Unfortunately, until we do a trade test (and for that we need quite a number of resorts, and also different unit sizes and seasons within the same resort) we will not know for sure why some resorts are surprising us.


----------



## tedk (Jan 9, 2006)

its a 2 bedroom. i still cannot work it out. how many sanbonani weeks do you see on line, me very few. compared to other weeks i own it is pulling a fraction of what they do.the wonders of rci.
                   ted


----------

